# Elgin Bluebird project



## Mark Mattei

Wheels are incorrect, reproduction speedometer drive ring, reproduction head badge, poor quality reproduction fender ornament, reproduction headlight lenses one plastic one glass, reproduction stem with no bolt or wedge. Restored seat, front fender converted from a Robin by Dean. Including a 40’s era automotive speedometer cable and housing that may be able to be converted by adapting the bicycle thread on collars. No bars, no grips. Pedals are mostly reproduction parts. Original speedo, original light/horn buttons. Original horn. Original kickstand. Quality metal work on the tank and fenders. More bits as shown. 
 Would prefer pick up, but will ship for $250.


----------



## PlasticNerd

Wow, it’s a great start to a beautiful bike! Glwts


----------



## detroitbike

1475


----------



## ninolecoast

1575


----------



## detroitbike

1666


----------



## ninolecoast

1750


----------



## poolboy1

$2000.00


----------



## Rust_Trader

$2100


----------



## detroitbike

2666


----------



## poolboy1

2500.00


----------



## poolboy1

3000.00


----------



## catfish

$4000.00


----------



## poolboy1

5000.00


----------



## catfish

$5200.00


----------



## poolboy1

5500.00


----------



## catfish

$5600.00


----------



## poolboy1

$5700.00


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## Mark Mattei

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1566081



A box of regular popcorn ain’t cuttin it. Now if it had been cheese corn…


----------



## poolboy1

Mark Mattei said:


> A box of regular popcorn ain’t cuttin it. Now if it had been cheese corn…



Do we have a deal @ $5700.00?


----------



## catfish

$5750.00


----------



## poolboy1

$6000.00


----------



## BFGforme

Wow just got a fresh beer and more popcorn


----------



## Junkman Bob

And Pretzels ……


----------



## Maskadeo

I’m thinking it’s got a ways to go, so I’ll be enjoying this as well!


----------



## bobcycles

Note to the winner:   I have a correct set of wheels for the bike if you need to source
them...with Morrow w/center bump.  Reasonable... for restoration
One less thing to hunt down


----------



## poolboy1

Best and final for me $6500.00 IMO bike is not worth more. Would be perfect for what i need it for. Restore to look original this would not be the bike IMO.


----------



## toyman

2700


----------



## SJ_BIKER




----------



## BFGforme

toyman said:


> 2700



Way out bid by many hours….


----------



## Robertriley

I will throw an extra fifty bucks and just to see what Ethan would do with it


----------



## poolboy1

Robertriley said:


> I will throw an extra fifty bucks and just to see what Ethan would do with it



K...... $7000.00


----------



## Robertriley

poolboy1 said:


> K...... $7000.00



I said $50 not. $500.


----------



## poolboy1

Best and final $7000.00 Thanks Chris....LOL


----------



## toyman

BFGforme said:


> Way out bid by many hours….



I saw that when I looked at the second page


----------



## Mark Mattei

Hi everybody, thanks for your offers and participation, it was fun. 9 grand is the number.


----------



## sm2501

Per the rules of classified section, comments are not welcomed. This is deal or no deal, pure and simple. Either bid or move on. If you have comments, send a private message to the seller.


----------

